# Tammy no longer crafting Flower Stand



## th8827 (Apr 13, 2020)

Connection died, so Tammy stopped crafting... .

Tips not necessary. Please don't bring flowers.

There may be a bit of a line, so please be patient. Also, please don't reply to my reply to the PM. It throws the queue out of order.

*PM me for a Dodo Code.*


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I please stop by with bells for tips?


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I please stop by?


----------



## amyahh (Apr 13, 2020)

could i stop by ? will definitely leave a tip


----------



## Paradise (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey I'd love to stop by  ❤


----------



## th8827 (Apr 13, 2020)

Please send a PM, because I am not keeping track of who posts here.


----------



## Moondyle (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello! Would it be alright if I came by?


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 13, 2020)

I can tip in NMT! Really need the flower stand diy 

Edit: will pm you!


----------



## Sara? (Apr 13, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Please send a PM, because I am not keeping track of who posts here.




I have


----------



## danioof (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to stop by! Sending a PM


----------



## poutysprout (Apr 13, 2020)

May I please stop by?


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to visit tammy!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 14, 2020)

As a reminder, please send a PM if you want to visit.

The queue is about 20 people long at the moment, so please be patient.


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Still open?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 14, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Still open?


Yes, but there is a pretty long line. Please PM me if you want to go to the end of the queue.


----------



## lumineerin (Apr 14, 2020)

Where can I leave a tip?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 14, 2020)

lumineerin said:


> Where can I leave a tip?


Tips are not needed, but I am standing in front of Tammy's house. You can recognize me because I am holding an Axe.


----------



## Notoriousbro (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi can I please come!


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to visit if still crafting


----------



## th8827 (Apr 14, 2020)

Still crafting.

Long queue, though.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit pls


----------



## BaileyEloise (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still open ^^


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 14, 2020)

hi! can i visit please?


----------



## danib (Apr 14, 2020)

The connection cut! Celeste was about to hand out the DIY


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

the connection cut :c


----------



## th8827 (Apr 14, 2020)

If you were disconnected when my Internet dropped for about 5 minutes, please reply to your original PM, letting me know if you want to talk to Celeste. I'll send a new code.

Tammy stopped crafting...


----------

